#  > Telecomunicações >  > Ubiquiti >  >  Configurar ONU Ubiquiti localmente

## raumaster

Alguém aí que esteja usando OLT Ubiquiti sabe dizer se é possível configurar a ONU antes de sair pro cliente? As configurações da mesma só podem ser feitas via OLT e isso dependendo do caso é incomodo porque tem que levar até o cliente e depois acessar a OLT pra liberar a mesma, mandar as configurações pra ela...Tem que acessar a OLT remotamente, ter alguém na central pra fazer isso ou você mesmo se deslocar até a OLT pra liberar o acesso e retornar ao cliente pra testar tudo e finalizar a instalação...

----------


## avatar52

Mas você que faz tudo sozinho? Complicado assim...

----------


## raumaster

Não, não fazemos sozinhos as instalações, mas como estamos começando as vezes de dois, um tem que voltar na central pra liberar após instalar a ONU, é mais combustivel e tempo gasto. Nem sempre da pra ficar um na central esperando pra provisionar a ONU e ainda não fizemos as configurações pra acessar remotamente. Ainda estamos com o habito do radio de ja sair pra instalar com a cpe ja toda configurada. Fixou apontou, ja era.
E qual a razão mesmo disso? Pra não poder usar a onu em outro fabricante de olt? Nem depois de provisionada da pra mexer nas configs dela fazendo acesso remoto, é tdo via olt, fica todas opções "apagadas". É assim tb com outras marcas? Do resto a olt ubnt é muito top!

----------


## raumaster

Como fazer pra acessar a OLT remotamente via Interface Web? Não achei onde mudar a porta de acesso web dela...ia redirecionar uma porta pra acessa-la remotamente via Internet, mas nao achei. Tem como mudar a porta via CLI?

----------


## jallesvides

Olá @*raumaster*, tudo bem? 

Hoje a ativação de novas ONUs pode ser feita de forma remota através do software gratuito da Ubiquiti chamado UNMS, ou da própria interface WEB da OLT. 

Para alteração de Portas de Acesso, endereço de Gateway e DNS, basta acessar o menu System que fica localizado na parte inferior do menu da OLT. 

Quaisquer dúvidas, segue meu e-mail para contato:

[email protected]

Abraço.

----------


## raumaster

Agradeço a resposta, mas nisso já sabíamos, da pra fazer via OLT...O que queríamos era ja deixar as ONU's prontas pra só chegar no cliente e instalar, sem precisar de liberação posterior via central, como fazemos nas cpes via radio, entrega pro tecnico e ja ta tdo feito, so fixar no cliente....Mas blz...

----------


## Danusio

Uso a olt ubiquiti aqui, porém tenho na empresa um drop que vem da caixa de atendimento, somente para provisionar as onu e levar pronta para o cliente, essa foi a melhor maneira que encontrei, pois as onus não deixar fazer configuração manual.

----------


## raumaster

Segundo o Jalles, vai ser implementado futuramente a opção de provisionar a onu direto nela. Uma pergunta que tenho é, tem como alterar a porta web de acesso da OLT pra outra que nao seja a 80?

----------


## Danusio

É, vamos aguardar o Jalles responder, pois já revirei a minha olt e não encontrei nada a respeito, só achei o campo para trocar a porta do ssh.

Alguém já conseguiu configurar uma onu em modo bridge e ter acesso a ela?, aqui só consegui acessar a onu em modo router, no modo bridge nem pinga.

----------


## raumaster

Aqui so usamos roteada então não vou saber te responder. Mas do jeito q é agora nem serve de nada acessar remotamente, não da pra alterar nda nela se não for via olt mesmo...

----------


## italomota2011

Tem como sim, Aqui eu faço assim:

As onus já conectam automaticamente por DHCP, o técnico anota o serial no contrato, quando pego os contratos, configuro do jeito que desejo.

----------


## Danusio

Venho informar que estou vendendo 2 olt ubiquiti com 1gbic c+ e mais 3 onu uf-loco de brinde valor R$7.999,00 anunciada no ML
2 anos de uso, praticamente nova.

----------

